# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  اقترح و ساهم في تطوير القسم الرياضي ؟؟

## LUCKY

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 


الى كافه المهتمين بالقسم الرياضي سيوضع هذا الموضوع لخدمه القسم الرياضي 

و الرجاء من الاعضاء وضع الاقتراحات التي يروا انها تساهم في تطوير هذا القسم 

ساستمر في طرح مالدي بعد ان ارى تفاعل الاعضاء 

تحياتي

----------


## LUCKY

الاقتراح الاول هو 

ان يحدد كل شخص دوري من الدويات العالميه و المحليه يكون مسؤل عن جلب اخباره اول باول مع مساعده باقي الاعضاء له في الردود و التعليق على المواضيع و وضع مشاركات لتجديد الموضوع.

مثل الدوري الانجليزي و الايطالي و الاسباني و دوري ابطال اوربا 
و الدوري السعودي 

و انا ساركز على الدوري السعودي 

و ارجو من الجميع تحديد الدوري الذي يرغب في الاشراف عليه 

و شكراً

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد*  
*إن شاء الله الدوريالإنجليزي رآح أخذهـ ..!* 

*طيب خيوو أنآ راح اقترح عليكـ أقتراح ماادري طرحتوه من قبل أولا ..!* 
*نفتح موضوع كل أسبوع تقريباً كل شخص يتكلم عن أهم اللاعبين وعن أهم المباريات*  
*إلا فآز فيهــــــــآ وليش هو معجب باللاعب ..!* 
*وصورة الاعب يجيبهآ معه ..! ووغير ممكن ينشط القسم شوي ..!* 
*والإقتراح الثاني مشآبه للأول ..!* 
*لحظهـ أين بطآقتكـ الشخصيهـ ..!* 
*راح أطرح أسئلهـ وكل الأعضآء تقريباً يدخل ويرد ..!* 


*فريقك المفضل محلياً ؟* 

*فريقك المفضل عالمياً ؟* 

*لاعبك المفضل محلياً ؟* 

*لاعبك المفضل عالمياً ؟* 

*منتخبك المفضل عربياً ؟*

*طيب خيوو أي إقتراح عجبكـ رآح أطرحهـ ،،* 
 
*منتخبك المفضل عالمياً ؟* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## LUCKY

الله المعين 


اختي انسه كرزه تفاعل حلو منك و افكار راااائعه 

خلاص راح ننتظر اخبار الدوري الانجليزي منكِ و ارجوا انك تفتحي الموضوع في اقرب وقت 

و بالنسبه للاقتراح الثاني و هو عن اهم المباريات
فهو اقتراح مييز و خاصه عن مباريات القويه في كل الدوريات الاوربيه و المحليه و العربيه راح احاول وضعه ضمن موضوع مستقل .

و بالنسبه للاقتراح الاخير ارجو ا ان تفردي له موضوع خاص 
و بانتظاره للاجابه على اسئلتكِ الرااائعه

و اشكر لكَِ تفاعلك 

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

ووف

انا احب الدوري الايطالي بس ما اقدر اتبع الاخبار اول باول لان الدراسة فيها الوناسة 

ليش مانحط موضوع نقاش رياضي

بس من جد فركة آنسة كرزه كشخة

نسوي استدعاء الى عضو او مشرف او....

ونسأله 

ويش الرياضه المفضل لديك؟

هل تمارس الرياضة؟

ماهي اوقات ممارستك للرياضة؟؟

ونسألهم اسئلة تخص الرياضه اللي يحبوها ويمارسوها

وبش هذا اللي عندي

ان شاء الله نشوف منتدى الرياضه نشيط وفيه زحمه اعضاء

تحياتي

----------


## LUCKY

الله يوفقك اخي شبل الطفوف في دراستك 

حلوه فكره استضافه الاعضاء راح ارتب الفكره عدل بعدين احاول اطرحها  
يمكن افضل من ان يفتح الموضوع اللي يحب يرد يدخل يرد راح يكون تفاعل و تعليقات من الاعضاء 

شكراً لكم على تفاعلكم افكار راااائعه من اعضاء ارووووع

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الخير* 

*امم بالنسبة للدوري الإنجليزي ربي يعطيه العافيه الحبيب أشووفه مهتمه فيه*

*إذا مااحد أخذ الدوري الاسبآني رآح اخذهـ   ،،*

*بالنسبة لإقترآحي الثاني جآري التنفيذ وطرح الموضوع ..!*

*اما إقتراحي الجديد ..!*

*بما إن الدوريآت مستمرهـ وتقريباً يومياً فـ نفتح موضوع* 

*يعلق فيه العضو _هـ عن المباراه*

*مثلاً يكوون الأسئلهـ كذا*

*في رأيكـ من أفضل لاعب كآن في المباراهـ ،،*

*من أكثر لاعب ضيع كورهـ او قول  ،،*

*وفي طبعاً أسئلهـ غير إذا عجبتكم الفكرهـ كملت ،،*

*والله يعينكـ خيوو وربي يعطيكـ ألف عافيه ،،*

*لاعدم* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## khozam

اختي كرزهـ
انا اسف ما كان عندي خبر عن انك حابه تهتمي بالدوري الانجليزي 
وانا كان عندي فكرة حق تطوير منتدى الرياضة وانا كنت ناوي احط اخبار عن الدوري الانجليزي والاسباني والايطالي وحتى الدوري الالماني بس قلت خليني اشوف تفاعل واحط عن الدوري الانجليزي وبعدين اروح الى باقي مسابقات الاوروبية 
وبالنسبة الى الدوري الانجليزي اذا حابه اختى تهتم فيه ما عندي مشكلة وبالعكس انا راح اساعدها واسس موضوع جديد عن باقي المسابقات 
وانا عندي مشكلة صغيرة في اعداد جداول عن الترتيب والنتائج وابغى مساعده في اعداده لاني ضعيف شوي في هالمواضيع  
واي اقتراح تقترحوا عليّ انا راح اسويه  
تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*الحبيب 44* 

*لا خيوووو والله مو كآتبه انكـ أهتميت بالإنجليزي عشآن تعتدر لي او او ..!*

*بالعكس والله خيوو مجهووود روعهـ منكـ وربي يوفقكـ ودوم التميز يآرب ،،*

*وآصل خيوو إبداعكـ وتميزكـ* 

*واذا ودكـ حتى الأسبآني عآدي خيوو برآحتك والله  ،،*

*بالعكس تريحني  ،،*

*وامم إذا في اي شي مطلووب مني أسويه حآضرهـ لأي شي ..!*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## khozam

السلام عليكم جميعا 
انا ادري اختي انك ما كتبتي اني اهتمتي بالدوري الانجليزي علشان اترك الموضوع اوشي ثاني بالعكس انا اعتذرت لاني دخلت وسويت موضوع وانا موعارف انك اقترحتي انك تهتمي وانا انتي اخوة والمواضيع الي احطه وتدخلي وتشاركي فيها اعتبريها مواضيعك 
ثاني شئ انا بغي مساعده في اعداد الجداول لاني اشتغلت على الجداول طول الليل وطلع يفشل وبدائي 
وانا ابغاه يليق بالشبكة الرائعة 
وبالنسبة الى باقي المسابقات انا راح احط المواضيع عن الاسباني والايطالي والالماني وحتى دوري الابطال وكاس الاتحاد الاوربي بس انطر منكم تفاعل وتشجيع والكل ابغاه يساعدني 
تحياتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


يعطيك العافية 


اخوي lucky


على الموضوع  


حلو تحط  مسابقة  


تعرف على  صورة   الاعب 

ممكن  نخفي ملامح  اللاعب  

 ونحط  شعار  الاندية  والملابس   ونخفي   اجزاء كبيرة منها  


وعلى  الاعضاء معرفة   الاعب  او  الشعار  او  الملابس  على حسب الصورة  

اللي وضعنها  


ويكون فية   وسام   و  تققييم   /  طبعن  كل عشر ة اجابات صحيحة  الى صاحبة  وسام وتقييم  


وممكن تكون مسابقة على   افضل  

تعليق  

مو تعليق طريف على الصورة   تعليق على مبارة  


يعني تحدد فريقين   للعب  مبارة    /  ويقوم الاعضاء  با التعليق على الميارة  


با سطرين او ثلاثة  ..  ونشوف افضل  تعليق  


ونفس الشي يكون وسام   وتقييم  


هذا  مسابقتان  ممكن   تجلب  البعض  الى القسم  

با التوفيق الى تطوير قسمك  

دمتم بخير

----------


## LUCKY

شكراً لكم جميعاً على تفاعلكم الراااائع 

اخت انسهـ كرزه و اخي الحبيب 44 

اشكركم على الروح العاليه و هذا ما جعلني اتمسك بهذا المنتدى الغالي 

يالله انسهـ كرزه نبغى نشوف موضوع عن الدوري الاسباني 

اخي الحبيب 44 الله يعطيك العافيه و اتمنى يدوم الحماس لكي نرتقي بالمنتدى الرياضي 

و سوف اقوم يتوجيه دعوات للاعضاء الذين ارى لهم ميول رياضي و سوف نقوم بتفعيل القسم  سوف تزداد المشاركات باذن الله 

اختي سويت ماجيك افكارك رااااائعه و لاكن نحتاج الى خبير فوتوشوب لتطبيق المسابقات المذكوره و انا لا اجيد التعامل مع الفوتوشوب و لاكن سيتم الاستعانه باحد المبدعين من الاعضاء للقيام بمثل هذة المسابقات 
و بصراحه اسعدني تواجدك هنا في المنتدى الرياضي 


و شكراً لكم جميعاً

----------


## khozam

اخويي لوكي 

ابي مساعده في اعداد الجداول حق النتائج وحق الترتيب 

انا ما اعرف اسويه عدل واذا جيت اسويه بالفتوشوب ياخذ من عندي وقت  في كتابه الارقام والفرق لان كل رقم او فريق اكتبه لحاله واحركه واحطه في الخانات

واخر شي يطلع يفشل واذا في طريقة ثانية غير الفوتوشوب لاني سويته عن طريق الوورد وما زبط عندي اذا اجي باحطه في المنتدى ما يتحمل في مركز التحميل

ارجوا منك ان تطلب مساعده من الاخوة الي يعرف طريقة اعداد جداول يعلمني على الاقل

تحياتي

----------


## LUCKY

اتوقع اخي الحبيب ان الموقع ما يدرج فيه جداول بس اذا تقدر تسوي الجدول و تنزله على شكل صوره اتوقع انه يمشي 

جرب و شوف ان شاء الله يصير اوكي

----------


## khozam

ما اعرف احوله الى صورة اقصد من الوورد الى الفوتوشوب

----------


## LUCKY

اوكي راح اشوف ارجع الك اذا حصلت رد اوكي خلي الموضوع مستمر الى ان اجد حل 

تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب 44

----------


## LUCKY

اخي الحبيب 44 


اكتب الجدول في الوورد او الاكسل 
وبعدين خد برينت سكرين 
ولصقه في الرسام 

وحوله الى صورة بصيغة جي بي جي

----------


## Sweet Magic

> اختي سويت ماجيك افكارك رااااائعه و لاكن نحتاج الى خبير فوتوشوب لتطبيق المسابقات المذكوره و انا لا اجيد التعامل مع الفوتوشوب و لاكن سيتم الاستعانه باحد المبدعين من الاعضاء للقيام بمثل هذة المسابقات 
> و بصراحه اسعدني تواجدك هنا في المنتدى الرياضي



 
السلام عليكم  


تسلم اخوي  


اذا حبيت الفكرة 

انت نزل الموضوع  

وانشاء الله   انا راح  انزل الصورة  

في كل يوم  

يعني يكون موضوع مشترك بيني وبينك  

انت تديرة وانا انزل لك الصور  


وابغاء من مساعده صغيرة  ترسل للي الاسماء  االلاعبين  والاندية  


من زمان عن الرياضة  لني  

كلنا  لزم ننشط  اقسام بعض   :bigsmile: 


دمت  بود

----------


## LUCKY

شكراً لكِ على التواصل اختي  سويت ماجيك 

ان شاء الله سيتم طلب مساعدتك عندما طرح الموضوع 

تحياتي

----------


## khozam

السلام عليكم

يحزنني اخويي عدم تفاعل الاعضاء وعدم المشاركة في منتدى الناصرة

حيث اني اتعب لجلب المواضيع ولا ألقى ردود ولا مشاركات الا من بعض الاعضاء القليلين

ارجوا منك نشر موضوع في المنتدى العام عن هذا الموضوع

تحياتي

----------


## LUCKY

اهلاً اخي الحبيب 44

لاتنسى اخي العزيز ان هذا المنتدى كان لا يحتوي على ايه مشاركات و بفضل عدد قليل من الاعضاء اصبح اكثر فعاليه 

و مع مرور الوقت سيصبح اكثر نشاط 

و ساعمل على وضع موضوع في المنتدى العام لدعوه الاعضاء للمشاركه في هذا القسم الراااااائع 

اشكرك على كل المعلومات التي تضعهها و المجهود الذي تبذله و قد قمت بارسال رسائل خاصه الى بعض الاشخاص الذين يهتمون بالمنتدى الرياضي 

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

Lucky 
بدايةً أتمنى لكَ التوفيق في قيادة دفّة القِسم الرياضي ليكونَ نشِطاً و فعّالاً و هذا لا يأتي إلا بتكاتف الأعضاء بعد وضع خِطة مدروسة . 
المُنتدى هُنا مُنتدى غير متخصص بالرياضة و هوَ مُنتدى ثقافي عامي , لديَّ موضوعٌ في أحد المُنتديات
سيكونُ وافياً و مفيداً لتحسين وضع القسم بعد رؤية المقترحات اللتي يتضمنُها 
سأقوم بالبحث ِعنه و وضعِه هاهُنا و إن لم أجده سأزودُك بمقترحاتي 
موفق

----------


## LUCKY

> Lucky
> 
> 
> بدايةً أتمنى لكَ التوفيق في قيادة دفّة القِسم الرياضي ليكونَ نشِطاً و فعّالاً و هذا لا يأتي إلا بتكاتف الأعضاء بعد وضع خِطة مدروسة .
> 
> المُنتدى هُنا مُنتدى غير متخصص بالرياضة و هوَ مُنتدى ثقافي عامي , لديَّ موضوعٌ في أحد المُنتديات
> سيكونُ وافياً و مفيداً لتحسين وضع القسم بعد رؤية المقترحات اللتي يتضمنُها 
> سأقوم بالبحث ِعنه و وضعِه هاهُنا و إن لم أجده سأزودُك بمقترحاتي
> 
> ...





شكراً لك Dr.Ahmed لزيارتك هذة الصفحه 

و اتمنى ان ارى اقتراحاتك 

تحياتي

----------


## يوم مولدي

شكرا اخوي على الموضوع ويعطيك العافيه

----------

